
Python notebooks are flawed and the world needs a successor - scolvin
https://github.com/samuelcolvin/notbook
======
tvb12
I'm aware of three notebook programs: Jupyter, Iodide, and Observable.

Jupyter reigns supreme, at least in my opinion, because there is a kernel
available for almost every language. Jupytext lets you strip out the input
cells into a version control and text-editor friendly document.

Observable's spreadsheet-like cells solve "Answer #3", but you're limited to
Javascript.

Iodide keeps the code and results separate, and has a clean single-document
look. It has (some?) support for languages that can be run in webassembly.

This looks most similar to Iodide, but doesn't force you to use the included
minimal text editor. I'd really like to use something like this. I do have
some difficulty with linting Jupytext documents, which these would have as
well. I have not figured out how to get my text editor to ignore everything
but the code cells.

~~~
scolvin
Thanks for the feedback, I hadn't heard of Iodide.

My number one aim with this was for the code to be kept in a simple text file
precisely so things like linters worked out of the box.

I guess other languages would in theory be possible but would take almost as
much work as the original implementation.

